# Dim Lights On Trailer.....



## SnowmanJon (Apr 27, 2009)

I had to wire up a new plug on my vehicle and now I do have lights that work...but they seem like they should blink brighter...or...more noticeable... You can tell they are blinking in the dark with the running lights off but when I turn them on it's not so great.. I think it might be a bad ground or a weak ground...just wondering if anyone else has an idea or a suggestion.

Thanks
JON


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 27, 2009)

I Agree With You, Sounds Like A Poor Ground Connection. If It's Just One Light Dim, It Could Be A Couple Things, But All Of Them Are Dim. . . Check The Grounding First. Does The New Plug You Installed Have A Specific (White) Grounding Wire? How Many Wires Are On Your New Plug? If You Have Just A Floating Ground Connection Between The Tow Vehicle And The Trailer By Just The Hitch Coupler, Try This Test First. With The Lights On, Take Out Your Jumper Cables. Put One Red Clamp On The Hitch Or On The Tow Vehicle's Frame, Then Attach The Other Red Clamp Somewhere On The Trailer Frame. If ALL The Lights Come Bright At Once, You Have Found Your "Problem". Beef Up The Ground Connections.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 27, 2009)

Yep,bad ground.Check your trailer lights inside and out,there maybe chassis grounds there.Also check to see if your wiring plug is grounded to the trailer frame.Some trailers ground through the tongue and hitch.I have no problems with the tongue/hitch ground but others have problems.


----------

